# Hardinge Cataract Bench Lathe



## jrjr (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi all, my first post 
I bought this lathe and got it home today. Everything turns freely but hasn't been used in quite a few years. I had to clean up the bed to get the head stock, cross slide and tail stock to move freely but that is done and everything is good so far. I lubed up the tail stock and cross slide but haven't touched the head stock yet. It does turn smoothly though so it shouldn't be much of an issue. I see an oil port on the front bearing block at the bottom. Not too sure what that is for. How does one lube the bearings on these? Here's some pics....
I'm also curious what the line is engraved in the bed rails just in front of the head stock. You can see it in the pic


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum jrjr.  Your lathe looks like an interesting project. Did it come with all its parts?   I have no clue
about Cataract lathes, but the first question that comes to mind is what kind of headstock bearings does it have?
Older machines had plain bearings which were later replaced by ball bearings so your lubrication question depends
on what you have. 






						Cataract Lathes
					

Cataract Lathes - high-precision American-made for toolroom and experimental shop work



					www.lathes.co.uk
				




According to this source:





						Hardinge Cataract Bench Lathe info
					

Hello everyone,  First post here.  I have a Hardinge Cataract Bench lathe that I am trying to learn some more about.    It's got a 9" (from centerline of the headstock to surface of the ways) swing and is 12-14" between centers.  Serial number is 6344, headstock number is 193.  Tailstock number...



					www.practicalmachinist.com
				




all the machines with the Cataract name were plain bearing machines. 

As for the slot across the bed I've no clue.

Let us know what you find out about the machine.  Do you plan on a restoration, or just putting it back into service?


----------



## chips&more (Dec 9, 2019)

What you have is kinda like a giant watchmaker lathe. From your pics, I see an oil cup for the front bearing. That engraved line was not factory, somebody before you did that. A very looooong time ago I had (I think?) a Stark lathe, very similar. As you might have figured out. Power feeds are not going to happen. Same with single point threading. Good Luck…Dave


----------



## jrjr (Dec 9, 2019)

Well, I will most likely just clean it up a bit more and use it. I don't have a real need for this but couldn't pass it up for the price. LOL I may find out that I like messing with it and develop reasons to use it more. Time will tell. I have found out so far that the bed was made before 1930 and the head and tail stock in 1942. Cross slide in the 20's or 30's. It's a 9" swing with a 32" bed length.
Thanks for the reply! 
That line in the bed is pretty precisely made. Odd but someone must have had a reason for it I'm sure. Thanks!


----------

